# Funcionamiento de cortadoras de plasma



## chavez (Dic 14, 2007)

Tengo un problema con una maquina de cortar tipo plasma, es una Miller 2050, la maquina enciende pero no tiene salida de voltaje, le he revisado todo el sistema de inversion de voltaje y trabaja correctamente pero sin embargo no tengo voltaje a la salida.

Si alguien tiene experiencia con este tipo de maquinas agradeceria su ayuda valiosa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2007)

No tengo idea sobre cortadoras de plasma
Pero Confucio dijo: ¡¡ Ve a las fuentes !

En algun lugar se genera la tension del arco, busca donde y revisa


----------



## Skiel (Dic 18, 2007)

la maquina es trifasica o monofasica? tiene diodos a la salida del transformador o tiristores? la tension donde la mediste en la torcha o en la salida del rectificador? cuando pulsas la torcha pega el contactor? tiene presostato para inavilitar la maquina por falta de aire? si podes pone algunas fotos que te puedo ayudar, saludos


----------



## chavez (Ene 3, 2008)

ya listo 

la maquina es un plasma 2050 miller, no tiene salida pero genera voltaje ensu etapa de elevacion de voltaje entre los capacitores de acuerdo a los datos que da la maquina en  esta zona debe dar 800 voltios y los tengo pero luego viene una etapa de swicheo con dos igbt´s de ahi ya no  sale nada. yo te voy a enviar unas fotos para explicarte mejor lo el problema

gracias de antemano las fotos las publico el sabado


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2008)

Confucio tambien dijo:
Si tienes tension antes y no despues desconfia de tus IGBT o de su logica de control.

Mi proceso de pruebas seria:
Medir IGBT´S
Comprobar señal de control.
Comprobar sistemas de seguridad, falta de gas, control manual de alimentacion electrica (Gatillo)
Sugerencia (Otra mas) revisa la torcha, tal vez este metalizada por el uso y en cortocircuito.


----------



## chavez (Ene 6, 2008)

si tienes razon y fue lo que hice el problema es que los IGBT´s estan bien, la targeta de disparo de esos IGBT´s estan tambien funcionando pero no entiendo porque no dispara la segunda etapa no pude cargar este fin de semana  el diagrama de la maquina para especificar mejor el funcionamiento, pero esta semana lo hago.


----------



## chavez (Ene 14, 2008)

Aqui tengo un archivo con fotos de la maquina y del diagrama


----------



## crisallse (Jun 14, 2008)

Quisiera retomar este tema con una falla que me presenta una cortadora con plasma, el equipo prende y gatillando el switch trabaja el contactor inclusive se puede ver en la punta del electrodo una pequeña chispa y en forma esporádica una mas grande lo que provoca un corte irregular y muy malo.

Gracias


----------



## chavez (Jun 17, 2008)

Saludos

Por favor cuéntame que marca de soldadora es, y también indícame, hay dos tipos de arranque en soldadoras una que es por alta frecuencia, que es provocada por dos bornes, y la otra es por electrónica.

Indícame estos datos y pode ayudarte con el diagnostico de tu maquina.

atte

mapc


----------



## crisallse (Jun 17, 2008)

Gracias por responder, 
La máquina es una Indura plasma 25, por lo que veo tiene un transformador gigante trifasico conectado en estrella que el primario lo hacen pasar por unos trasformadores pequeños (al parecer seleccionaría el nivel de corriente), depués tenemos una tarjeta electrónica que llegan todas la señales de alarmas (presión, temperatura) y salen señales para unas ampolletas y de relé para habilitar un IGbt que comanda un tranasformador (pequeño aparte de todos los antes mencionados), este Igbt tiene un potenciómetro que al girar hacia la derecho mejora en parte el funcionamiento y si lo giro a la izquierda no hace absolutamente nada.

Gracias amigos

Perdon por la explicación
Cristian


----------



## chavez (Jun 18, 2008)

saludos

mira considero de que primero midas el voltaje en vacio.

el voltaje sin cortar y con la maquina aplicada su switch esta al rededor de 260 vdc. pero primero mira a ver si cuando aplicas el switch en algun lugar dentro de la maquina se forma un arco.

estas dos son las razones mas importantes por las que la maquina no puede tener toda su portencia.

1.- su voltaje no es el completo, el valor de voltaje en vacio por lo general viene en la parte posterior en su placa de fabrica. si esto ocurre primero mide el nivel de voltaje a la entrada del IGBT y dependiendo de que voltaje AC le alimenta a la maquina este seria su voltaje convertido en DC. si es el voltaje correcto, por ejemplo si trabaja a 220 VAC su voltaje en este punto ser al rededor de 268VDC. si no te da este voltaje puede que la etapa de rectificacion este dañada.

2.- si tu voltaje es correcto. y como te indique antes tienes un arco en dos bornes de la maquina esta placas suelen corroerse y no permiten conduccion. esto proboca qe no tenga fuerza la maquina. y no te envia toda la fuerza.


porfavor si puedes envia unas fotografias de la maquina.

pues tal ves el problema tambien puede estar en sus consumibles.

atte

mapc


----------



## crisallse (Jun 18, 2008)

Muchas Gracias, por tu respuesta

Te cuento que realicé, la siguiente prueba.
La máquina por fábrica dice qe tiene una tensión de slida de 270 Vdc, medí el voltaje después del rectificador trifásico y solamente tengo 198Vdc, lo que no es suficiente para generar el arco, entonces me fuí a medir cada una de las faces del transformador y tengo una bobiba que me da 100vac y las otras son de 200vac, pude concluir que tengo un problema con una de las bobinas del transformador trifásico y en este momento estoy reparándolo, el cual internamente tenia la aislación dañada y en las bobinas mas externas tenia un color levemente mas oscuro, como el recorrido de la temperatura es de adentro hacia afuera es entendible el efecto, lo que tengo que averiguar es ¿porque no reaccionó el fusible termico en el interior del transformador?. y lo demás es probar como anda mi reparación.
Te cuento como me fue en el siguiente mensaje

Gracias


----------



## chavez (Jun 19, 2008)

Saludos 

Me alegro mucho

cuentame como te fe 

espero que todo salga bien
atte

mapc


----------



## crisallse (Jun 24, 2008)

Amigo
Te cuento que me fué excelente, en este minuto probé la cortadora con su bobina nueva y funciona de maravilla, así que  prueba superada.
Te detallo un poco la prueba qe ralicé, aunque la mencioné en uno de los mensajes anteriores.
Bueno, la máquina presentaba el siguiente sintoma, no hacía arco electrico en la salida de la boquilla (que es normal en estas máquinas durante unos segundos sino se empieza a cortar). No se activaba ninguna alarma, y cuando quería hacer una medición con mi tester presionando el gatillo se generaba un campo magnetico tan grande que inabilitaba mi tester y no podia hacer ninguna medición, entonces como la máquina- al presionar el gatillo activa un contactor- que es el que finalmente alimenta el transformador trifásico, tomé la desición de pulsar este contactor manualmente por unos instantes y logré medir el voltaje alterno del transformador trifásico (200 vac por fase y despues del rectificador 270 vdc ) encontrando una de las bobinas que se calentaba fuera de lo normal y con un voltaje de 100Vac y despues del rectificador 200vdc. Si yo miraba el Transformador instalado no presentaba ninguna evidencia que estuviera con problema, tomé la desición de sacarlo y verlo a la luz directamente dándome cuenta de su tonalidad un poco mas oscura que los otros. Hasta aquí había suficiente evidencia de que el transformador estaba con problemas. Se bobinó el bobinado dañado y funcionó perfectamente.

Gracias por tus respuestas
Cristian


----------



## chavez (Jun 26, 2008)

saludos

yte felicito

cualquier otra inquietud estoy para ayudarte en loque pueda

atte

mapc


----------



## efrancos (May 20, 2009)

Amigos del Foro.

Tengo en mi poder un equipo cortador por plasma marca CEBORA 3100 el cual presenta falla en el momento de iniciar el corte solo da un pequeño arco y se bloquea por fallo interno. no tengo planos electronicos.
les agradesco su colaboracion.


----------



## Josesabaris (Jul 13, 2009)

hola, ante todo me presento, soy nuevo en este foro, de electrónica no soy un as, pero me las apaño como puedo, , tengo mi máquina de plasma trabajando a tope, pero os comento: Hace ya un año me compré un plasma de segunda mano  de 120A, ya tenía otro "inverter" de 60A, ahora que estoy cortando bastante, y tengo los parámetros de corte afinados al máximo veo que la calidad de corte es muy diferente entre el inverter (casi como alta definicion) y el más antiguo, ¿sería viable instalar un regulador -rectificador de intensidad? creo que el problema es de la calidad de la corriente, cortando el plasma más moderno suelta un sonido muy agudo, mientras que el más antiguo el sonido es mucho más bronco,  además de que en el antiguo no aparece ni por asomo un condensador, este plasma si no me equivoco funciona con unas bobinas que transformadorrman la corriente trifásica de entrada, en un conmutador selecciono 60-80 ó 90A que excitan las puertas de uno IGB´S los cuales abren las bobinas según la corriente deseada,

ahora los problemas más grades que creo que tiene el plasma

Corriente rectificada en doble onda sin filtrar
intensidad de corriente fluctúa en función de la temperatura y la corriente de entrada
selecciono 60 A de corte y para mí que aparecen 75

lo que me interesaría hacer

filtrar el rizado de la corriete
estabilizar la intensidad todo lo posible
si se puede poner una curva de arranque (como hypertherm, al arrancar la corriente en gradualmente los electrodos y boquillas duran mucho más , ya tengo arranque progresivo de aire)


Creeis que sería viable? unos condensadores  o el costo de la operación compensaría la compra de otro plasma?, hay que tener en cuenta que un  plasma de 120A de ocasión puede llegar a costar hasta 6000 euros , y ya no digo hypertherm, si es así igual se podría abrir un tema, (creo que no soy el único chatarrero del foro) jejeje.
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## sevset (Jul 13, 2009)

Que tal. en un cortador de plasma, es curioso que el 80% de las fallas sean probocadas por las boquillas de la antorcha.
el segundo problema comun, se debe a falta de aire, ya sea volumen o presion. el tercero es por falta de un filtrado de humedad adecuado, los presostatos(censores de presion), se dañan constantemente y de igual manera las antorchas se deterioran ocasinando cortos entre la salida y el piloto. tambien es importante mencionar que se deve tener precaucion al medir con testers o multimetros las etapas de salida, donde generalmente son inducidas altas frecuencias que dañarian los equipos de medicion. aqui anexo un esquematico de servicio en ingles pero muy detallado del cortador de plasma. (es un equipo de baja corriente).


suerte.


----------



## Josesabaris (Jul 13, 2009)

gracias sevset por tu ayuda, verás , tengo todo eso descartado, la  presión la tengo bien regulada, el aire filtrado en tres etapas y secador refrigerador, un problema es que la corriente no es muy estable, (si pongo una boquilla de 60A  para cortar a 60A y durante el corte oscila a 70  me cargo la boquilla), el segundo punto el el rectificado de la corriente, con el plasma más moderno puedo cortar al 58 amperios (es digital) con una boquilla de 60 apretando de esta manera el arco, y cosiguiento la máxima energía por mm2 , y el tercero es el rizado de la corriente , en el inverter, el rizado (cuando el plasma está cortando perfectamente se escucha) se escucha un sonido mucho más agudo que el de bobinas, y como te comento es justamente eso lo que quiero corregir,  si alguien tiene una idea....., yo estaba pensando en actuar sobre el voltage de los igbt´s para ajustar la corriente de salida un 25% por debajo de la que entregan la bobinas , claro está no sé como trabajan estos transistore y mucho menos como hacerlo. 
Saludos y muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## chavez (Jul 16, 2009)

saludos Jose

debido a mi experiencia en los equipos de plasma quisiera que me respondas unas preguntas

que marca es tu plasma de 60 a y que marca es el de 120

en 60 y el de 120 los plasmas son controlados por tiristores?

porfa indicame esto para saber que se puede hacer


----------



## Josesabaris (Jul 16, 2009)

Hola Chávez , muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda, el plásma más moderno el un génesis 60 de selco, el más antiguo es un europlasma 120, del que no tengo ninguna documentación, ayer estuvo un antiguo profesor de electrónica en mi taller y me comentó que lo que yó creía que eran igbts eran simples díodos rectificadores, la verdad es que tienen una pinta rara , pero puede ser que funcione como me comentó el, el plasma tiene un conmutador donde selecciono 60, 90, ó 120a, el cual actúa sobre dos contactores, activando uno el otro o los dós al mismo tiempo sobre las bobinas , y rectificando la corriente con simples díodos, la verdad es que con mis pocos conocimientos no estoy muy seguro, mañana le saco unas fotos al plasma y las cuelgo, ojalá fuese como dice mi profesor , porque creo que sería mucho más fácil controlar la corriente, que es lo que más me interesa, apropósito sabéis de un amperímetro de 150 a económico?. un saludo y muchísimas gracias por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## Josesabaris (Jul 17, 2009)

Hola Chavez aquí te envío las fotos, no sé para que vale la bobina que hay al final de todo una alargada , crees que se podrá regular un poco mejor la intensidad? ¿son simples díodos rectificadores?  esta es la máquina cnc que me construí , tiene 4000x2500 de mesa .un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## sevset (Jul 17, 2009)

que tal. yo conozco estos sistemas de corte controlados por p.c. como "torchmate". parece ser que la corriente de tu cortador de plasma, se controla con un shunt o bobina inductora a la que se le inyecta corriente directa(comunmente 32VCD), aun es mas facil ajustarla disminuyendo este voltaje.


suerte.


----------



## Josesabaris (Jul 18, 2009)

Hola sevset, la máquina cnc me la construí yo http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29913 , todavía me queda por hacerle una cama de agua y ajustarla un poco más, pero está trabajando al 100x100, ¿comentas que moviendo el terminal central de la bobina puedo disminuir la potencia de salida ó por lo menos ajustarla un poco? algún documento de cómo trabaja esta bobina?


----------



## TERLINGUA (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola amigos, tengo en mi poder una maquina 3 en 1 es cortadora de plasma, solda tig y stick, el detalle es que solo solda el stick, al pasar a corte o a tig no hace nada, la maquina enciende a la perfeccion y solda perfectamenete en stick, pero en plasma no se genera el arco, si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria mucho, es una china la marca es lotos y el modelo ct520d,saludos


----------



## JAriasCH (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola amigos, quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna informacion sobre una cortadora plasma OSAKA DENKI Co AR SC358 35 Amp 7.5KVA del año 1987, estoy tratando de repararla pero no tengo diagrama ni manual de operación, esta a sufrido un accidente y tiene varios cables chamuscados.


----------



## lu9fqe (Mar 23, 2011)

hola yo busco circuitos o diagramas de una  cortadora de plasma cebora 150A  tambien me gustaria saber en que frecuencia trabaja la torcha.
cualquier aporte sera muy agradesido de mi parte


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

Los diagramas de este tipo de máquinas no son faciles de obtener, vos tenes esa máquina? si necesits repararla subi fotos de la parte electrónica


----------



## lu9fqe (Mar 26, 2011)

hola pandacbo en este momento no tengo  la maquina en mi poder  pero nececito informacion para estar 
prevenido  de como trabaja y que tiene antes de mirarla  de todas formas gracias por el ofreciomiento


----------



## aftronica (Mar 19, 2012)

efrancos dijo:


> Amigos del Foro.
> 
> Tengo en mi poder un equipo cortador por plasma marca CEBORA 3100 el cual presenta falla en el momento de iniciar el corte solo da un pequeño arco y se bloquea por fallo interno. no tengo planos electronicos.
> les agradesco su colaboracion.



ola tu gerador de potencia no esta trabalando

boa sorte


----------



## teke (Nov 20, 2012)

Perdon soy nuevo en el foro y no se donde preguntar compre una cortadora de plasma nueva para mi cnc casero pero cuando esta arranca me cuelga la pc ya no se que mas probar puse todo a tierra pero nada alguien sabra decirme algo muchas gracias


----------



## CRUDELIO (Nov 21, 2012)

teke dijo:


> Perdon soy nuevo en el foro y no se donde preguntar compre una cortadora de plasma nueva para mi cnc casero pero cuando esta arranca me cuelga la pc ya no se que mas probar puse todo a tierra pero nada alguien sabra decirme algo muchas gracias



buen dia . que marca y modelo es el plasma? y el cnc que tienes?

cuando se descontrola la pc o el cnc , es por mala calidad de las tierras fisicas
aterriza bien el plasma , cnc y pc


----------



## teke (Nov 21, 2012)

Gracias por responder tan pronto el plasma que compre es un TAURO PAC-50M con arco piloto y el cnc es casero con driver e interfaz melca ( Pag. de internet ) el tema es que sin el plasma encendido la pc y el cnc funcionan correctamente hace todos los movimientos que el mach le ordena  pero cuando enciende el plasma atravez del rele de la interfaz camina un toque y se cuelga la pc se detiene todo espero haberme explicado bien
tierras he puesto a todo PC gabinete de Interf. y driver cnc etc. inclusive tengo un elevador de tension para el plasma para tener 220 ya que de linea tengo por lo general 200,
tenia pensado colocar un trafo de 220 a 220 al pc y aislarlo de la red no se mas que hacer 
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## CRUDELIO (Nov 21, 2012)

teke dijo:


> Gracias por responder tan pronto el plasma que compre es un TAURO PAC-50M con arco piloto y el cnc es casero con driver e interfaz melca ( Pag. de internet ) el tema es que sin el plasma encendido la pc y el cnc funcionan correctamente hace todos los movimientos que el mach le ordena  pero cuando enciende el plasma atravez del rele de la interfaz camina un toque y se cuelga la pc se detiene todo espero haberme explicado bien
> tierras he puesto a todo PC gabinete de Interf. y driver cnc etc. inclusive tengo un elevador de tension para el plasma para tener 220 ya que de linea tengo por lo general 200,
> tenia pensado colocar un trafo de 220 a 220 al pc y aislarlo de la red no se mas que hacer
> Desde ya muchas gracias.





ok entonces al apagar el plasma funciona todo lo demas
aterriza el plasma con tierra individual a los demas ekipos


----------



## Tercelo21 (Nov 21, 2012)

teke dijo:


> Gracias por responder tan pronto el plasma que compre es un TAURO PAC-50M con arco piloto y el cnc es casero con driver e interfaz melca ( Pag. de internet ) el tema es que sin el plasma encendido la pc y el cnc funcionan correctamente hace todos los movimientos que el mach le ordena  pero cuando enciende el plasma atravez del rele de la interfaz camina un toque y se cuelga la pc se detiene todo espero haberme explicado bien
> tierras he puesto a todo PC gabinete de Interf. y driver cnc etc. inclusive tengo un elevador de tension para el plasma para tener 220 ya que de linea tengo por lo general 200,
> tenia pensado colocar un trafo de 220 a 220 al pc y aislarlo de la red no se mas que hacer
> Desde ya muchas gracias.



Estimado, tienes la posibilidad de probar el plasma "manuealmente"? Sin comandarlo desde la pc? Ahora al encender el plasma, hace algun corte que sea? o no alcanza a hacer nada? 

saludos !


----------



## teke (Nov 22, 2012)

Nuevamente gracias por el interes les cuento otra prueba que hice con la pc encendida este o no el mach ejecutandose corto metal con el plasma manualmente y el mouse de esta se congela ahora bien coloque la notebook a la misma distancia que la de escritorio corte con el plasma y susedio lo mismo pero o sorpresa hice lo mismo con la notebook encendida solamente con la bateria y no paso nada entonces deduzco que la alta frec. entra por la red de 220v y no por aire como si todo fuera una antena. Ahora despues de ecribir probare lo que me dijo  CRUDELIO con tierra independiente a ver que pasa gracias despues contare que paso


----------



## RID (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola! La verdad soy nuevo aqui y no entiendo muy bien pero necesito de su ayuda. Pasa que tengo un Control de altura Microstep que funciona por medio de voltaje, y quiero saber como configurar la altura de perforación inicial ya que perfora a muy baja altura y daña los consumibles . Espero me puedan ayudar por que llevo con esto mucho tiempo y no he podido encontrar el error


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 26, 2013)

RID dijo:


> ... Pasa que tengo un Control de altura Microstep que funciona por medio de voltaje, y quiero saber como configurar la altura de perforación inicial ya que perfora a muy baja altura y daña los consumibles ..



  La altura de la perforación no depende del control de altura sino de lo que haya generado el CAM. 
El control de altura no empieza a actuar hasta unos segundos después del pinchazo.


----------



## javier gamarra (Jul 14, 2013)

buenas tardes amigos,la informacion que puedo sujerirles es que deben revisar y analizar la fuente de poder de dicho equipo,que probablemente debe tratarce de una fuente conmutada,tomen en cuenta qwue estos equipos consumen buenas cantidades de corrientes para su desempeño y solo con una fuente conmutada que ademas de reducir espacio,ofrece muy buena potencia y muy buena corriente en su salida,si algun componente asociado con dicha fuente esta averiado o con fuga,estos equipos no trabajaran como es debido.verifiquen el mosfet o los mosfet de potencia ligada a esta fuente al igual que los diodos rectificadores, las resistencias de potencia asociadas a los diodos zener y por supuesto al diodo zener conectado en serie con el optotransistor que determina el corte de voltaje de trabajo de la fuente conmutada,espero le sirva la informacion!

buenas tardes amigos,la informacion que puedo sujerirles es que deben revisar y analizar la fuente de poder de dicho equipo,que probablemente debe tratarce de una fuente conmutada,tomen en cuenta qwue estos equipos consumen buenas cantidades de corrientes para su desempeño y solo con una fuente conmutada que ademas de reducir espacio,ofrece muy buena potencia y muy buena corriente en su salida,si algun componente asociado con dicha fuente esta averiado o con fuga,estos equipos no trabajaran como es debido.verifiquen el mosfet o los mosfet de potencia ligada a esta fuente al igual que los diodos rectificadores, las resistencias de potencia asociadas a los diodos zener y por supuesto al diodo zener conectado en serie con el optotransistor que determina el corte de voltaje de trabajo de la fuente conmutada,espero le sirva la informacion!



buenas tardes  amigos mios,necesito la informacion de un circuito electronico  de una cortadora de acero con plasma dc inverter tig welder tig-200sd,para añadirselo una una maquina soldadora tig de mi posecion,necesito observar como se integra la parte de alta tension generada por el transformador de alta tension con la parte dc de la maquina,tambien me serviria de ayuda si es posible fotografias  de la conexion en fisico de esta conecciones, gracias!


----------



## carlosperez114 (Jul 12, 2014)

Saludos, amigos quiero aprovechar para saludarles y pedirle una colaboración, en caso de existir chispa que salta en tres placas, presuntamente por corrosión, que recomiendan sustituir la parte o limpiarla con abrasivo? o con química de corrosión. gracias de 
 antemano.




chavez dijo:


> saludos
> 
> mira considero de que primero midas el voltaje en vacio.
> 
> ...


----------



## viso (Sep 14, 2016)

Tengo un problema con unas cortadoras de plasma me generan la chispa pero no me hacen arco para generar el corte ya probé los igbt y están funcionando los probé con un ventilador de 24v solo uno no lo acciona pero esta quemado encuentro húmedos al destapar la antorcha sera eso lo que esta afectando en la pantalla de maquina me aparece una imagen de un rayo y después me aparece una imagen de un manómetro de falta de presión. ...


----------



## naxito (Sep 14, 2016)

Si no adjuntas fotos, ni modelo, ni mucho menos marca, es muy dificil saber lonque tu vez entre el gran mercado de cortadoras de plasma.


----------



## MULTISERVICIOSGP (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola alguien podria decirme como trabajan los  voltages de la cortadora de plasma, como se interconecta el alto voltage al arco para la carga de 40 u 80 amperes


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2017)

MULTISERVICIOSGP dijo:


> Hola alguien podria decirme como trabajan los  voltages de la cortadora de plasma, como se interconecta el alto voltage al arco para la carga de 40 u 80 amperes



La fuente AT es cortocircuitable, es decir que soporta corto de forma permanente.

Se conecta en paralelo con la fuente de alta corriente, pero mediante unos diodos que impiden que la tensión de cebado circule a través de la fuente de trabajo y que la tensión de trabajo circule a través de la fuente de AT.

En general trabajan así, se activan ambas fuentes, trabajo y cebado, la fuente de AT provoca en la torcha un arco de baja corriente, este arco provoca el "Cebado (Arranque)" del arco de alta corriente (Trabajo)


----------



## daniel correa (Abr 26, 2019)

*H*ola gente*,* muy interesante tema*,* gracias a ustedes estoy aprendiendo del tema*,* tengo una cortadora marca *K*ami  c.p.a 3 la cual no produce el arco solo tira el aire .les pregunto *¿ C*ómo debo empezar la revisión de ésta máquina *?* (soy técnico electrónico)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2019)

daniel correa dijo:


> hola gente muy interesante tema gracias a ustedes estoy aprendiendo del tema tengo una cortadora marca kami  c.p.a 3 la cual no produce el arco solo tira el aire .les pregunto como debo empezar la revisión de esta maquina (soy técnico electrónico)


Mide si hay tensión de trabajo estando activa la torcha


----------



## daniel correa (Abr 29, 2019)

*¿ S*e refiere a los 800 *V* rectificados o a la tensión de inicio que funciona como el fl*y*back de un tv *?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2019)

daniel correa dijo:


> se refiere a los 800v rectificados o a la tensión de inicio que funciona como el fliback de un tv


En tu consulta se encuentra la respuesta,, si es tensión de _"inicio"_ *NO* es la de trabajo.
Ten cuidad cuando mides, si la tensión de cebado/inicio llega a tu multimetro lo destruye


----------



## capitanp (Abr 29, 2019)

Los consumibles son nuevos?


----------



## daniel correa (May 14, 2019)

*H*ola gente estuve realizando pruebas y no permite medir la tensión de 800 *V* ya que conecta y desconecta permanentemente el contactor mientras los led (aire corte y baja presión) parpadean intermitentemente , aparentemente hay una falla en la placa de control que tiene los led ( se observa los 3 relay ) foto 4 , pregunto *¿*cómo se prueba  por partes*? , * entiendo que la foto 2 corresponde al generador primario de alta tensión*,* ésta placa tiene la salida una vuelta sobre la bobina roja que se ve en la foto 3 el cual es el cable de  la salida de los 800 *V* de trabajo*,* espiralado sobre un núcleo y al otro lado va 1 vuelta del cable de la placa de la foto 3 cómo la de los flyback de tv.


----------



## Yaser (Oct 16, 2019)

Saludos Amigos, tengo un Tosense 520 (3 en 1)que luego de un año guardado al conectarlo nuevamente no quiere trabajar el plasma, no rompe el arco, al parecer el alto voltaje no esta funcionando, de extraño solo le he visto un mosfet k2611 que se calienta con respecto a su par. El soldador trabaja perfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2020)

Cambia ambos Mosfet juntos !


----------



## gatazo555 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hola amigos mi nombre es Roberto y les comento que compre una cortadora de plasma China marca Real modelo  LGK-63 trifasica  de segunda mano hace tiempo y despues de unos meses quise hacerla funcionar pero cuando quiero cortar  hace un fuerte ruido y vibra mucho cortando la plancha con un chorro de plasma demasiado fuerte al extremo que la boquilla P80 la destroza. 

Alguien podria decirme cual seria la falla.
Se agradece cualquier sugerencia.
Hola amigos mi nombre es Roberto y les comento que compre una cortadora de plasma China marca Real modelo  LGK-63 trifasica  de segunda mano hace tiempo y despues de unos meses quise hacerla funcionar pero cuando quiero cortar  hace un fuerte ruido y vibra mucho cortando la plancha con un chorro de plasma demasiado fuerte al extremo que la boquilla P80 la destroza. 

Alguien podria decirme cual seria la falla.
Se agradece cualquier sugerencia.
Algunas fotos de mi cortadora de plasma  Real modelo LGK-63



Es trifasica con transformador


----------

